# Babies in NorCal



## werecatrising (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry for starting a new thread. I wasn't sure if people would check the old one. I am still trying to find homes for the bunnies I took from the pound. I had homes set up for 3 of the 4. They were supposed to go Saturday, but all the adopters backed out at the last minute. I know it is my fault. I knew they would be hard to place. I just couldn't stand the thought of letting them die there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish I could help. I will cross my fingers. If I was there and didnt have so many I would take them all.


----------



## pennybunni (Sep 12, 2008)

Just give it time, you will. Thankful that you got them out. They are just so adorable.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 14, 2008)

Will those innocent lives look at you and spit "it's all your fault?" 
I doubt it. 

You're an angel to give them an adoption chance. Sending support vibes that forever-loving adopters will come to you. How fortunate mom and babies are, ... that you cared and took action.


----------



## BabyBailey (Sep 19, 2008)

I just have a couple questions. I can't promise I can adopt, I just got one bunny a month ago. But where in nor cal are you? And would adopting cost anything? I LOOOOVE that lil brown nany on the bottom.


----------



## BabyBailey (Sep 19, 2008)

And how old are they?


----------



## werecatrising (Sep 20, 2008)

I have one white one left. I am near Jackson.


----------



## BabyBailey (Sep 20, 2008)

Aw dang. That's too far. They are soo cute though. I'll have to talk to my boyfriend about it. He keeps telling me no but maybe he'll change his mind. lol


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 24, 2008)

I wished i lived there, i would adopt! i would but i dnt know if my parents will let me


----------

